

Big Hacks in Little Paradise - The Story of the First Naples Startup Battle - burningion
http://www.kpkaiser.com/entrepreneurship/big-hacks-in-little-paradise-the-story-of-the-first-naples-startup-battle/

======
noveltysystems
So cool to see these kind of events happening in Naples!

